
Steve Wozniak Debunks One of Apple's Biggest Myths (2014) - dpapathanasiou
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJif4i9NRdI
======
mtmail
The video doesn't make clear what the myth was susposed to be. Steve Wozniak
designed the Apple I, Steve Jobs joined later, that's not really a secret.

